# Is a Kessil overkill?



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm setting up a 125 soon and it's 72x20x24. I was thinking about doing 3 Kessil A150 Amazon Sun. That would put coverage for each light at 24x20x24, which it sounds like they can do.

Is this stupidly overpowered for a 24" deep tank? Am I wafting my money? What are some other options? I'd strongly prefer pendants over a 72" strip of lights like a Finnex or something. Are there any other LED pendants worth looking at?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Take a look at aquatic life Halos. I have 2 over my 48g and love them. Better color than the kessils. 



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe take a look at the AquaticLife Halo lights?

I went through this whole debate a couple months ago but did end up getting BML strips. The Kessil was really nice and I ended up buying one to test and then returned it. Like others have complained, the lack of red in the spectrum was not hte look I was looking for.

I almost bit the bullet and went Halo after this thread on here  but ultimately decided to go BML. I would definitely take a look at the Halo lights though if you are looking for a pendant. They are also 20% off for a couple more days.

edit: bsantucci beat me to it. It was his tank I saw that almost made me go Halo. Looks really nice.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, just to mention that BML do not produce aquarium lights anymore.

Michel.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

duderino said:


> Maybe take a look at the AquaticLife Halo lights?
> 
> I went through this whole debate a couple months ago but did end up getting BML strips. The Kessil was really nice and I ended up buying one to test and then returned it. Like others have complained, the lack of red in the spectrum was not hte look I was looking for.
> 
> ...


Hah yep. I should be made their spokesman for this forum!

I really do love these lights though. Plants are growing great, especially since I dumped the eco complete substrate for florinvolcanit, but that's another story.

The Halos for sure have a great red spectrum. The coloring you can get is great. Plus the master light has the controller built in, you don't need to buy another controller like Kessil. So for your tank, you'd need 1 master and 2 slaves if you want to go with 3.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

$900 for 6' of light is more than I was hoping for. I know Kessils are a few bucks more than that (would be about $1000) but at least you can sometimes find those used.

Are there any other decent pendants? I'm considering the Halos now, but I'm not sure about the color temp. I really like a daylight/crisp white kinda color and that looks kinda yellow from the picture. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

You could also look at the Radion xr15fw. Very nice light, but you'll still be looking at around $1000 for three of them.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Chibils said:


> $900 for 6' of light is more than I was hoping for. I know Kessils are a few bucks more than that (would be about $1000) but at least you can sometimes find those used.
> 
> Are there any other decent pendants? I'm considering the Halos now, but I'm not sure about the color temp. I really like a daylight/crisp white kinda color and that looks kinda yellow from the picture.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


You can change the spectrum with the controller on the Halos. Give me a bit when I get home from work and I'll post it swung to the whiter spectrum for you. I have mine a tick towards warmer as that's my preference.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool! Thanks @bsantucci.

Is there a decent 72" strip light that's decent? They seem to be much cheaper (and less bright/well-made, but I can live with that).

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

bsantucci said:


> Take a look at aquatic life Halos. I have 2 over my 48g and love them. Better color than the kessils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey sorry to side track but you think one will be fine for a ADA 60p 17 gallon? I cant afford two lol


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

payluder said:


> Hey sorry to side track but you think one will be fine for a ADA 60p 17 gallon? I cant afford two lol


What's the length? I'd say so though. I almost covered my tank with a single light and I am 36" long. I just had some dark spots in the corner so I picked up a second light.


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

bsantucci said:


> What's the length? I'd say so though. I almost covered my tank with a single light and I am 36" long. I just had some dark spots in the corner so I picked up a second light.


the 60p is 23.6 inch width and 14.2 height and 11.8 inch depth 15.9 gallons specs taken from ADA site

thank you


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

payluder said:


> the 60p is 23.6 inch width and 14.2 height and 11.8 inch depth 15.9 gallons specs taken from ADA site
> 
> thank you


Yep, single light will cover that tank for sure.


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

thank you and good luck op

BTW the lights on sale for $279 sale ends March 5


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

I made the Kessil run in less than 12 parsecs.



Sorry. I'll see myself out...


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

As promised. This first pic has it all the way cool and the second pic is about a quarter turn warmer. 


















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

I know you said the 150, but I just got the A360WE Tuna Sun and I really like it. I have one over my tank that's 24"x18"x18" and it covers it and more. I have it 9" off the water. I'll get you some pics, but with the controllable color and brightness, it's nice to be able to make it how you want. I have mine hooked up to an apex controller and making a schedule for it was super easy and it works great. Kessil also has there own controller which is supposed to be easy to use as well.


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

It's hard to tell the differences unfortunately. But maybe it'll help.

Full color, Low Brightness


Full color High Brightness. 




Full White Low Brightness
 

Full White High Brightness


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Chibils said:


> I'm setting up a 125 soon and it's 72x20x24. I was thinking about doing 3 Kessil A150 Amazon Sun. That would put coverage for each light at 24x20x24, which it sounds like they can do.
> 
> Is this stupidly overpowered for a 24" deep tank? Am I wafting my money? What are some other options? I'd strongly prefer pendants over a 72" strip of lights like a Finnex or something. Are there any other LED pendants worth looking at?


Consider doing the A160 rather than the A150 -- those give you the ability to adjust the intensity and spectrum, either manually or with a controller. I've got a pair of A160s over a 20" high tank, and at 40% intensity I'm getting around 55 mmols of par at the substrate. 

I'm pretty happy with mine (I've got them over three tanks); the color rendition is pleasing to me, and I've got no problem growing red plants, etc.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a beautiful tank, thanks. I've still got some thinking to do.

Edit: just occurred to me - this tank has a center brace. A pendant won't work unless I do 4 pendants (every 15 inches or so) and that seems pointless. An extra $240 because of the brace. How bad would it be to go for 2 of them? There's no way it would work, tank would be too dark in between. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nonliteral (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, if they're still available, someone had some Radion XR15FWs at a great price in the For Sale section; I've got three of those over a 5' tank, and I like them as much as the Kessils, if not a tiny bit more.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Go outside the box.. consider reefbreeders photons or DsunY.. 

Programmable Dimmable WIFI Aquarium Lamp 72 LED Freshwater Aquarium Light Plant | Freshwater Aquarium Plants

4 channel 2 panel light (each is 87cm = 34.25") wireless programmable controller, fw spectrum (useable.. ) $430............
131402369518


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's an OK deal for your setup: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/153-sale-trade/1013681-three-new-radion-xr15fw.html


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey. This just got posted.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/153-sale-trade/1014145-kessil-a150-amazon-sun.html


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks! I'll take a look at those Radions. I'm still concerned about using three lights over a tank with a center brace. If I put one on each end and one in the middle (-18--36--54-) to get a good spread then one will be directly over the brace and I don't want to lose 50% or more of the center light. I also don't want to place it to the side, making it seem off balance. Any ideas, other than doing 4 Kessils/Radions/etc?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mike-guy (Feb 24, 2013)

Someone just posted 3 Kessil A150 amazon suns in the classifieds for $400.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> Go outside the box.. consider reefbreeders photons or DsunY..
> 
> Programmable Dimmable WIFI Aquarium Lamp 72 LED Freshwater Aquarium Light Plant | Freshwater Aquarium Plants
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff. These are the kind of posts I was looking for - new products I've never heard of. Unfortunately, I very much want to stick with pendants for this build. The shimmer that point source light gives is something I've been missing since I traded my MH for T5s over my reef years ago. Since I'm trying to create a "flowing river" kind of feel on this build I really have to - in my mind - have the shimmer. 

I'm still open to any other suggestions, "out of the box" or otherwise.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chibils said:


> Thanks Jeff. These are the kind of posts I was looking for - new products I've never heard of. Unfortunately, I very much want to stick with pendants for this build. The shimmer that point source light gives is something I've been missing since I traded my MH for T5s over my reef years ago. Since I'm trying to create a "flowing river" kind of feel on this build I really have to - in my mind - have the shimmer.
> 
> I'm still open to any other suggestions, "out of the box" or otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Well Kessils and any small footprint LED's do have the shimmer advantage, keep in mind all LED's d shimmer.A decrease in density and increase surface movement is what controls it..
Though this is not quite translated in the tank, the surface view (see more towards the end of the clip) gives you an idea..
https://youtu.be/kHX1hosIgzE

As to other pendant type lights Halo's and Radion xr-15 freshwater come to mind..


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. This is my first time jumping into LEDs so I wasn't aware of that. I also wanted pendants because I like the look over strips like the Reefbreeders or the Finnex. I may end up with something like the DSunY in your video depending on whether I can make this pendant thing work. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Good news! I talked to the guy I'm buying the tank from and he told me that there are two braces. I can now put a pendant in the center of the tank. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chibils said:


> Good news! I talked to the guy I'm buying the tank from and he told me that there are two braces. I can now put a pendant in the center of the tank.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


so 3 Halos (1 master ,2 slaves) should do it.. 
Kessil fw "range" is from 6000-9000k.. good for crisp blue white to crisper blue white.. 

much will depend on what "tones" you like..

no matter which pendants you pick, it will be close to a grand..
Kessil 160's are a bit cheaper..but w/out the controller..


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

My halo is coming tomorrow. Jumped on the 20% off sale and ask questions later =). I will post up a photo once I set it up on my ADA 60p. The sales rep said I only needed one for my tank.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> so 3 Halos (1 master ,2 slaves) should do it..
> Kessil fw "range" is from 6000-9000k.. god for crisp blue white to crisper blue white..
> 
> much will depend on what "tones" you like..
> ...


Agreed, but there's someone selling 3x A150 for dirt cheap. If I see someone doing the same for Halos or Radions I'll jump on em.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chibils said:


> Agreed, but there's someone selling 3x A150 for dirt cheap. If I see someone doing the same for Halos or Radions I'll jump on em.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


A150's are manual dimming only.. just so you are aware..


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> A150's are manual dimming only.. just so you are aware..


What do you mean by that?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chibils said:


> What do you mean by that?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


They are not controllable by any controller .i.e Apex or Kessil ect..
2 manual knobs on top.


> I think it's the main drawback of the A150 is its lack of control, I'm not fussed at having to do it manually but it's a feature I'd like to have.


Some have put stepper motors on the pots.. but that is kind of a tough hack..

CORRECTION 150's aren't even dimmable. Old 350's are what I was referring to...
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2355357&highlight=kessil+stepper+motor
See 2013.. 
My BAD...
http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/downloadfiles/OwnerManual_web_version_150.pdf


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Manual control doesn't bother me. I've never used a controller and I should be able to hook it up, dial in the intensity, and let it be right? Unless I find the plants need more/less light?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Chibils said:


> Manual control doesn't bother me. I've never used a controller and I should be able to hook it up, dial in the intensity, and let it be right? Unless I find the plants need more/less light?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


You missed the correction. Only "control" you have w/ a 150 is off or on...
http://growershouse.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-kessil-led-grow-lights


> Wattage: 40W max


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> You missed the correction. Only "control" you have w/ a 150 is off or on...


I see, that's what I was worried about. Hmm. That makes this more difficult, but I guess I've never had a dimmable fixture before anyway. Money will trump features here, I think. $133 each, shipped and insured is a good deal.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

Chibils said:


> Thanks Jeff. These are the kind of posts I was looking for - new products I've never heard of. Unfortunately, I very much want to stick with pendants for this build. The shimmer that point source light gives is something I've been missing since I traded my MH for T5s over my reef years ago. Since I'm trying to create a "flowing river" kind of feel on this build I really have to - in my mind - have the shimmer.


I was going to make the same suggestion Jeff did for the ReefBreeders - a little different look, but should still work well. If you have the lights a decent amount above the surface of the water with no glass, you will get shimmer from almost any LED - the more closely spaced the emitters get, the closer they will get to the look of T5s, but most high powered LEDs use fewer, higher power emitters and still produce a lot of shimmer - stay away from the lights with hundreds of tiny LEDs (like the low end Currents, Fluval, Finnex, etc) and you should get enough shimmer. I recently set up a DIY LED (could be another route if you're up for it) hanging 6"x20" panel with similar spacing between emitters to the DSUNY fixture Jeff posted, and I had too much shimmer (for my taste) with the bare LEDs. I had to add a diffuser to the fixture to chill it out a bit.

-Justin


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Not as energy efficient but I am running a coralife 150 watt halide with a 6500k bulb on my 75, and I got mine used for $50, the new bulb cost as much as the fixture! If I could afford it I would get the Halos myself. One thing is for sure, nothing looks better than the light from a good old metal halide...IMO


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

I am a big fan, Seetide. I'd love to run halides but the equipment I have is for 250w and I didn't think I could find a 75w/150w/175w for cheap.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

Ok so I had the aquatic halo for a little over a week now and would like to share my thoughts on them. Overall I like the lights but if I had a chance to do it again I would try something else or not even upgrade. There is a few things that I did not like which is how loud the fan noise is even next to the TV I can hear it at 50% power (gets louder as you turn the lights to max). I had to adjusted to 30-35% power because I started getting algae since I got the light installed and the noise isnt so bad turned down but you can still hear it. Another thing I don't like is the light spread, this was my concern going into the purchase and researching. As you can see in the two photo the first photo is with my free light that came with the tank and compare it to the halo. With the long LED in the first photo you can see that light is evenly spread out and very little dark areas and with the halo I have a lot of wasted light in the front and back of the back. This photo of the halo the light is turned to 50% but when I turn it down to 35% I get areas that are not lilt up. I guess the Halo are made for cube tank but I wouldnt recommend it for the ADA 60p since on my tank my whole floor in the front is bright with excess lighting and the rear wall. I tried all the mounting positions but adjusting it too low will make dark spots in the tank. 

The things I love about the light is the build in battery back up for your setting. I had a few power outage and my setting was saved. The best feature of this light is the ramp up and ramp down which you can adjust from 10mins all the way up to 2hrs. This feature does not stress my fish and specially the Oto when the lights turn on and off. I also like the mount and how it hides the cable inside and with a black background looks very clean plus. With the halo and its mounting design it makes weekly maintenance so much easier and faster without having the lights in the way.


Im now fighting black beard algae and green hair I believe is due to the lights being on too high so I changed it to 30% and will see how it goes for the next two weeks.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for your review, payluder. I actually did buy those Kessils in the F/S section and so far I'm pleased. They are bright, small, and have great spread.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Which lens are you using???


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Which lens are you using???


Funny you asked when I first installed the light I thought it had the 80 degree lense so I uninstall the lights and put in the other lense from the box turns out that it comes stock with 110 degree installed. Wish they would label the lenses would saved me some time :grin2:


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

payluder said:


> Funny you asked when I first installed the light I thought it had the 80 degree lense so I uninstall the lights and put in the other lense from the box turns out that it comes stock with 110 degree installed. Wish they would label the lenses would saved me some time :grin2:


Weird, I don't get that kind of spill in the rear that I can see in your pic with mine. 

My tank is 18" depth though, maybe that helps.


----------



## payluder (Feb 3, 2016)

bsantucci said:


> Weird, I don't get that kind of spill in the rear that I can see in your pic with mine.
> 
> My tank is 18" depth though, maybe that helps.



Yea you are right and the spill is because my tank is slim so thats why I dont recommend it or I think it is overkill for a 60p depth of 12inch when the lights cover 24in by 24in. It would be perfect if there is such a lens that can make the light narrow and putting black paper to cover the lens dont work I tried. I guess I can upgrade to a bigger tank in the future :laugh2:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Square peg in a rectangular hole........


----------

